# H150i ELite Capellix Schrauben



## Koroth99 (18. März 2022)

Nachdem mein Retrofitkit für die AIO von Corsair ankamen habe ich sie vor 2 Tagen befestigt, Anfangs nur per Hand. Heute habe ich auf mehreren Seiten gelesen man soll die Schrauben  doch noch mit einem Schraubenzieher nachziehen. Reicht das mit der Hand oder wäre es besser wenn man alle in Cross nachzieht?


----------



## Lexx (18. März 2022)

über kreuz und mit der hand fest reicht.
wenn die wärmeleitpaste passt.
manche quetschen ja drauf wie mörtel beim ziegelbau,
dann würde ich mit einem schraubenzieher (handzahm) nachziehen.


----------



## Koroth99 (18. März 2022)

Okay danke, habe grad mit dem Schraubenzieher nachgezogen. Alle schrauben kreuzweise nacheinander (ca 3 mal kreuzweise) mit dem Schraubenzieher zwischen Daumen und Mittel+Zeigefinger damit ich nicht zu viel Kraft aufwenden könnte. Idle Temp ist jetzt von 30-35 auf 24-30.  Ein Kern ist immer wärmer als die anderen denke das ist normal bei dem i7 12700k.

Ich hoffe echt ich hab nicht zu fest gezogen ^^


----------



## Lexx (18. März 2022)

Koroth99 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe echt ich hab nicht zu fest gezogen ^^


Klingt ok.

Noch einen Leistungstest durchführen (Prime95...) 
bis sich die Temp nicht mehr ändert (20 min?)
checken, ob ok, das wars...

Im Notfall Lüfterkurfen justieren.


----------



## Lexx (18. März 2022)

Koroth99 schrieb:


> Okay


Wäre auch nett, wenn du mich/uns am Laufenden hltst.


----------



## Koroth99 (18. März 2022)

Das waren die Werte nach einem 3DMark Benchmark der speziell für CPUs war https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/freq-png.1390729/

Denke aber die spikes in der Frequenzy waren durch iwelche auslese Fehler sonst ergibt das keinen Sinn
Hatte den Mark auch schon ausgeführt bevor ich die AIO nachgezogen habe und da kam es einmal zu 100°C und Thermal Throttling. Nach dem nachziehen max 87°C bei gleichen Benchmark laut HWInfo


----------



## Koroth99 (19. März 2022)

So Prime 95 Test durchgeführt (Torture??) und abgebrochen...
Vlt hab ich was falsch eingestellt?
Wollte es nicht länger laufen lassen da die CPU nach ca bissl weniger als 10 Min teils bei 100 Grad war



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koroth99 (19. März 2022)

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir die hohen Temperaturen bei Prime95 (und gerade in Cinebench ausgeführt) nicht erklären. Der AIo Kopf muss eigentlich sitzen. Kann ja nurnoch die WL Paste sein. Vlt war die Preapplied einfach zu wenig...

Da ich den PC nur für Gaming benutze (Cyberpunk EldenRing etc pp)  und das die CPU kaum ausreizen würde, wie Cinebench23 oder Prime95 es machen, gehe ich mal davon aus dass ich es vorerst so lassen kann und vlt die Thermalpaste in einem halben Jahr neu drauf machen kann oder sollte ich es lieber jetzt machen.

Btw was ist mit den PL1 /2 Leistunggrenzen sind die so korrekt oder muss man da was ändern?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (20. März 2022)

Koroth99 schrieb:


> Idle Temp ist jetzt von 30-35 auf 24-30. Ein Kern ist immer wärmer als die anderen denke das ist normal bei dem i7 12700k.





Koroth99 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe echt ich hab nicht zu fest gezogen ^^


Das hättest du gemerkt, in dem dein Rechner nicht mehr gestartet wäre. Mit Intel darf man nicht zu fest anziehen, denn sonst kann es passieren, dass sich die Pins im Sockel hinlegen und manche Pins dann kein Kontakt mehr haben. Die Pins sind dann aber nicht verbogen. In solch einem Fall muss dann der Kühler abgenommen werden und der Prozessor muss kurz aus dem Sockel entnommen werden, damit sich die Pins wieder aufrichten können.

Aber leicht mit dem Schraubendrehe, mit Gefühl anziehen kann man auch machen. In deinem Fall scheint es ja was gebracht zu haben, denn im selben Test 87 °C statt 100 °C anliegen zu haben, sagt ja auch was aus. Vielleicht warst du das erstmal etwas zu zaghaft. 



Koroth99 schrieb:


> So Prime 95 Test durchgeführt (Torture??) und abgebrochen...
> Vlt hab ich was falsch eingestellt?
> Wollte es nicht länger laufen lassen da die CPU nach ca bissl weniger als 10 Min teils bei 100 Grad war





Koroth99 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir die hohen Temperaturen bei Prime95 (und gerade in Cinebench ausgeführt) nicht erklären. Der AIo Kopf muss eigentlich sitzen. Kann ja nurnoch die WL Paste sein. Vlt war die Preapplied einfach zu wenig...


Schau dir mal die Leistungsaufnahme dazu an. 

Wundert mich auch nicht, weil du Prime95 auch mit AVX mitlaufen lassen hast und dann steigt dir die Leistungsaufnahme sehr hoch an. Das macht dann deine Kühlung nicht mehr mit, weil der Prozessor die Hitze dazu nicht schnell genug auf dem Kühlerboden abführen kann und sich im Kern staut. Dadurch kommst du dann auch direkt auf 100 °C.

Das bekomme ich mit meiner custom Wakü je nach Testlauf gerade so noch gehalten. Aber die 80-90 °C würde ich auch erreichen. Besonders wenn ich eine Wassertemperatur wie mit einer AIO erreichen würde, würde ich auch direkt bei 100 °C sein.



Koroth99 schrieb:


> Da ich den PC nur für Gaming benutze (Cyberpunk EldenRing etc pp) und das die CPU kaum ausreizen würde, wie Cinebench23 oder Prime95 es machen, gehe ich mal davon aus dass ich es vorerst so lassen kann und vlt die Thermalpaste in einem halben Jahr neu drauf machen kann oder sollte ich es lieber jetzt machen.


Genau, ein Game oder eine normale Anwendung wird keine so hohe Leistungsaufnahme erzeugen und dadurch fallen auch die Temperaturen geringer aus. Teste es einfach selbst aus, du wirst sehen, dass deine Temperaturen gut ausfallen und du dir keine Sorgen machen musst.



Koroth99 schrieb:


> Btw was ist mit den PL1 /2 Leistunggrenzen sind die so korrekt oder muss man da was ändern?


Im Grunde kannst du einstellen, was du möchtest.
Da ich eine custom Wakü verbaut habe und keine Probleme mit den Temperaturen habe, habe ich bei mir P1 auf 241 Watt gesetzt. Die Zeit auf Auto belassen, was bedeutet das nach 56 Sekunden dann P2 in kraft tritt. Für P2 habe ich dann 125 Watt eingestellt.

In Games komme ich zwischen 55 und 75 Watt (GPU-Limit) und mit Games, was alle Kerne mit nutzt oder im CPU-Limit, wo der Prozessor mehr leisten muss, bis zu 100 Watt. Bei dir wird es aber geringer ausfallen, weil ich ein 12900K verbaut habe.


----------



## Koroth99 (20. März 2022)

Vielen Dank IICARUS, das beruhigt mich dann doch ein wenig.
Hatte mich davor nicht wirklich mit so etwas befasst, bzw ist es lange her deswegen bin ich da etwas vorsichtig ^^



IICARUS schrieb:


> Im Grunde kannst du einstellen, was du möchtest.


Gibt es da irgendwelche Empfehlungen für den i7 12700K oder sollte man das selbst austesten.
Einstellen wird man sowas vermutlich im Bios oder?
Oder würdest du es in meinem Fall so lassen mit den P1/P2 Limits

Vielen vielen dank und erstmal eine gute Nacht


----------



## IICARUS (20. März 2022)

Du musst dir halt selbst überlegen, was du hast, was solch eine Leistungsaufnahme erreicht und wie die Temperaturen dabei aussehen. Denn manche Programme können zum Beispiel kurz eine hohe Leistungsaufnahme bis 200 Watt erreichen und fallen dann geringer aus. Zum Beispiel ein Game was gestartet wird und danach braucht es nicht mehr so viel.

Am besten selbst mal mit ein paar Anwendungen und Games austesten. Du musst dazu ja nur die Watt und die Temperatur dazu einsehen und dann kannst du selbst sehen, was noch in Ordnung geht und wo du ggf. etwas weniger ansetzten musst.

Ein Prozessor wird auch nicht immer die volle Leistung abrufen, es kommt daher immer ganz auf die Anwendung oder Game an. Ein Limit setzen bedeutet auch, dass solch ein Limit auch erreicht werden muss, damit der Prozessor herunter takten muss. Setzt du z.B. 125 Watt ein und dein Game erreicht nur 75 Watt, dann wird auch nichts limitiert.

Ich lasse mir auch die Leistungsaufnahme in Games mittels OSD aus HWInfo ausgeben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Info: MSI Afterburner: Undervolt, OSD, OC - Tipps & Tricks


----------

